#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  روتوش عکس  فارسی همراه با آموزش PhotoInstrument

## mehdifull

این یک برنامه توپ واسه روتوش عکسه که کارایش خیلی خوبه و به دانلودش می ارزه. 
همان طور که دوستان فرمودنند سریال این برنامه از کار افتاده اما کرک شده و کاملش رو قرار دادم.
حالا بزن اون تشکر خوشکله رو

----------

*1781355*,*A.shahryar*,*ali_kalle*,*amen*,*d.rmardin*,*dllgh*,*DPS12*,*farzad.*,*fbc*,*ghanad*,*hossein mokh*,*khodadadmr*,*mehdi8320000*,*mohammadmoradi*,*reza_476*,*sam_electronic*,*TAMIN*,*جمشيدا*,*جواد جورسرایی*,*صابری*,*غزال*,*غفور*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## جواد جورسرایی

با سلام
کاربر محترم 
آقا مهدی ( mehdifull  )
با این ایمیل و سریالی که قرار دادین نرم افزار رجیستر نمیشه 
لطفاً سریالی که نرم افزار را کامل رجیستر میکنه قرار دهید 
با تشکر 89/12/3  12:53 ظهر

----------

*d.rmardin*,*DPS12*,*hossein mokh*,*khodadadmr*,*mehdifull*,*TAMIN*,*جمشيدا*,*صابری*

----------


## khodadadmr

> این یک برنامه توپ واسه روتوش عکسه که کارایش خیلی خوبه و به دانلودش می ارزه.
> hidden content may not be quoted


سلام دوست گرامی
آقا مهدی ( mehdifull )
با این ایمیل و سریالی که قرار دادین نرم افزار رجیستر نمیشه 
لطفاً سریالی که نرم افزار را کامل رجیستر میکنه قرار دهید

----------

*d.rmardin*,*DPS12*,*mehdifull*

----------


## nekooee

> با سلام
> کاربر محترم 
> آقا مهدی ( mehdifull  )
> با این ایمیل و سریالی که قرار دادین نرم افزار رجیستر نمیشه 
> لطفاً سریالی که نرم افزار را کامل رجیستر میکنه قرار دهید 
> با تشکر 89/12/3  12:53 ظهر


سلام
دوست عزیز من پست شما رو از حالت مخفی خارج کردم. شا فقط جهت مطالبی که مفید هستند می توانید از این ابزار استفاده کنید و برای مطالب سوالی یا مطالبی که مفید نیستند حق ندارید از آن استفاده کنید
در ضمن در پستی دیگر هم دیدم که مخفی کرده بودید اطلاع کافی قبل از مخفی کردن نبود و بیشتر آن مخفی شده بود. طبق قانون شما باید قبل از مخفی کردن محتوا به اندازه کافی توضیح در مورد مطلب مخفی شده قرار بدید تا کاربر در صورت نیاز آن را از حالت مخفی خارج کند و تشکر کند
موفق باشید

----------

*d.rmardin*,*DPS12*,*hossein mokh*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*

----------


## mehdifull

با سلام این نسخه از نرم افزار دیگر کرک شده میباشد و من خودم هم الان دارم از این استفاده میکنم و هیچ مشکلی ندارد.
بابت فایل قبلی از دوستان معذرت میخواهم.
100%ok

----------

*d.rmardin*,*DPS12*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*hossein mokh*,*tourag*

----------

